# Google Maps for NES



## prowler (Mar 31, 2012)

http://maps.google.com/?t=8


----------



## bradzx (Mar 31, 2012)

HOLY SHOOT!!!!  I never believe it in my own eye!   But..I dont have nes system with me.  *sighs*  Why I always go waste without great news about stuff with it?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 31, 2012)

Is anyone else really missing Dragon Warrior right about now?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 31, 2012)

I think I just came. A lot.


----------



## signz (Mar 31, 2012)

bradzx said:


> HOLY SHOOT!!!!  I never believe it in my own eye!   But..I dont have nes system with me.  *sighs*  Why I always go waste without great news about stuff with it?


HOLY MY GOD!!! You only have one eye? That sucks... :/
Btw, you don't need a NES for this...


----------



## Satangel (Mar 31, 2012)

So much April Fools, but damn, Google just keeps getting cooler in my book. That's epic!


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome! Everybody, try Street View!!!!


----------



## BasedKiliK (Mar 31, 2012)

Best April's Fools Joke PERIOD.

Also, on the "trial", zoom in at 00.000000,000.000000 for a surprise.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 31, 2012)

demonicstrife said:


> Best April's Fools Joke PERIOD.
> 
> Also, on the "trial", zoom in at 00.000000,000.000000 for a surprise.


Nothing happens.

EDIT:Lol JK, for some reason it took me to the wrong place >.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 31, 2012)

Anybody else really want them to make a NES cart or ROM that will actually work on a NES?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 31, 2012)

Sights to see:

Parthenon

Eiffel Tower, Champs-Elysees, Louvre

Tower Bridge

Buckingham Palace

Taj Mahal

Colosseum

Washington D.C.

Area 51

Sandy Valley, NV - red warrior

The Pyramids at Giza, Sphinx

Sydney Opera House

Leaning Tower of Pisa

Chichen-itza

The Kremlin

Mount Everest w/ climber

Mount Rushmore

Statue of Liberty

Table Mountain, South Africa

An illithid?

The Dragonlord


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 31, 2012)

That is awesome and as it zooms in quite far it has the nice bonus of removing a lost of visual noise (that or the large portions of my youth spent looking at such images did indeed warp me).

My only problem is I now wonder if it could be made into a game (also if the Mosaic filter or equivalent could make for an interesting street view) map.


----------



## jrk190 (Mar 31, 2012)

Why does the world look like MissningNo up close!?!?!?!? :'(


----------



## bradzx (Mar 31, 2012)

SignZ said:


> HOLY MY GOD!!! You only have one eye? That sucks... :/
> Btw, you don't need a NES for this...


Oh really?  So that mean they will have rom?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 31, 2012)

More sights to see:

Alcatraz island

Easter Island

Petronas Towers

Sutro Tower, San Francisco

Ferry Building, San Francisco

Red Slime for some reason

Skeleton!

Mt. Fuji

Space Needle

Gateway Arch, St. Louis MO

Heinz Field (Steelers)

Nazca Lines, Peru

Cristo Redentor, Rio

Monona Terrace, Madison WI

CN Tower, Toronto


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 31, 2012)

This still can't compare with the Final Fantasy 7 NES version.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 31, 2012)

bradzx said:


> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> > HOLY MY GOD!!! You only have one eye? That sucks... :/
> ...



Yeah.  Cartridge will be released next week, but knowing scene release schedules the rom should be available around April 15th or so.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 31, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> bradzx said:
> 
> 
> > Oh really?  So that mean they will have rom?
> ...



Alright, quit teasing.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh that great.  I can't wait see all the land look like.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 31, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Oh that great.  I can't wait see all the land look like.



Brad, in parts of the world it is April 1st right now. 
Otherwise known as April Fools Day.

Other sights to see: 

Mountain View, CA. (Google HQ)

Loch Ness


----------



## smile72 (Mar 31, 2012)

This is so awesome! Best April Fools Joke.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 31, 2012)

Um...Today is March 31.  It is too early for Fool's Day.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 31, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Um...Today is March 31.  It is too early for Fool's Day.


It's April 1st in various other countries.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 31, 2012)

THAT'S FUCKING AWESOME!!!

they should do a bof2 version next

anyone that looks at this and doesnt know what DQ is their gonna be thinking...wtf is this?!! 

here's Ayers rock


----------



## Celice (Mar 31, 2012)

63.31276,-169.540858

I found a ghost here randomly looking around. As a hardcore NES fan, this made me happies


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 31, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Um...Today is March 31.  It is too early for Fool's Day.


And it was uploaded YESTERDAY!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 1, 2012)

wow really nice implementation lol. can i get a rom for this.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's one you all missed:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Roswell,+NM,+United+States&hl=en&ll=33.399202,-104.496202&spn=0.059976,0.111494&sll=33.394265,-104.523024&sspn=0.239918,0.445976&oq=Roswell&t=8&hnear=Roswell,+Chaves,+New+Mexico&z=14


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 1, 2012)

Google always has great April Fool's Day jokes.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 1, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> Google always has great April Fool's Day jokes.


I especially loved the dating site thing they did last year iirc.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 1, 2012)

have you seen what happens when you drag the guy to a point on the map?


----------



## loco365 (Apr 1, 2012)

What about http://g.co/maps/y8jfp


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 1, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> What about http://g.co/maps/y8jfp


post #11


----------



## loco365 (Apr 1, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > What about http://g.co/maps/y8jfp
> ...


Blaaah I'm having so much fun idk what has and hasn't been posted here.

sucks they don't have the parliament buildings in Ottawa.


----------



## chyyran (Apr 1, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > Team Fail said:
> ...



They do however, have the CN tower


----------



## loco365 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hm. Anyone know who the 2 kids are? http://g.co/maps/nsnjm


----------



## kaputnik (Apr 1, 2012)

If I could code assembly for shit, and it was possible to get a NES online, I'd mail Google and ask if they plan to keep this online after today. If they were, I'd look into if it would be possible to write a Google Maps client for the NES :>


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 1, 2012)

Off-topic
Everyone's an admin 

EDIT: Am an ADMIN too!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 1, 2012)

nintendoom said:


> Off-topic
> Everyone's an admin


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 1, 2012)

nintendoom said:


> Off-topic
> Everyone's an admin


what day is it?


----------



## Fudge (Apr 1, 2012)

nes ftw!!!!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> Hm. Anyone know who the 2 kids are? http://g.co/maps/nsnjm



From what I saw on reddit, those represent large buildings.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 1, 2012)

tourist attractions?


----------



## TheZander (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone check out Google other closely released project? https://www.google.c.../multitask.html

As well as https://mail.google....ml#tap-features

http://www.youtube.com/theyoutubecollection


----------



## loco365 (Apr 1, 2012)

TheZander said:


> Anyone check out Google other closely released project? https://www.google.c.../multitask.html
> 
> As well as https://mail.google....ml#tap-features
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...utubecollection


...Who's David?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 1, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> TheZander said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone check out Google other closely released project? https://www.google.c.../multitask.html
> ...



Where do you see David?
I'm David.

But I'm not.

April Fools from plasma.  I think...


----------



## loco365 (Apr 1, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > TheZander said:
> ...


Watch the Google Chrome multitask video. You'll get it.

Or am I not getting it?


----------



## TheZander (Apr 1, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > Team Fail said:
> ...


I don't know if David was the one playing two video games but the contractor that said his ability to use the computer was a matter of life and death was kind of funny.


----------



## adamshinoda (Apr 1, 2012)

2012 GOOGLE - SQUARE ENIX? WTF LOL
I see what you did there...


----------



## Celice (Apr 1, 2012)

About the two kids, they show up in a lot of places, so I thought they were just little Google nods, little smilings reminding you that Google actually did this completely for the shear factor of entertainment. Which, is practically unethical in the modern enterprise we've come to call our world 

I think them actually releasing the cart is the april fool's joke. They could do it, but I don't actually think the NES--more than a quarter of a century dead--is supposed to be the butt of the joke. The fantasy of what they did is the joke part... I think actual production would sort of sully the gimmick.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 1, 2012)

When are they accepting pre-orders?


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 1, 2012)

Google just keeps better. But being on AF day, it sounds quite wierd to me.


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 1, 2012)

Haha street view is epic.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 1, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Haha street view is epic.


What if real life was like that?

mind=blown


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 1, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha street view is epic.
> ...


Its good that life's as it is. Or else .........................................................


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 1, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha street view is epic.
> ...


i can barely say things right as they are now if they looked like that i'd never be able to find anything!


----------



## Cyan (Apr 1, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Haha street view is epic.


Too bad it's not like 3D Game Hero


Spoiler













There's a ghost near Mt Fuji too.
they should put it at Aokigahara instead


----------



## boktor666 (Apr 1, 2012)

really, really cool man, thanks for posting this, had some fun. I miss my NES, it died :c


----------



## smile72 (Apr 1, 2012)

Celice said:


> About the two kids, they show up in a lot of places, so I thought they were just little Google nods, little smilings reminding you that Google actually did this completely for the shear factor of entertainment. Which, is practically unethical in the modern enterprise we've come to call our world
> 
> I think them actually releasing the cart is the april fool's joke. They could do it, but I don't actually think the NES--more than a quarter of a century dead--is supposed to be the butt of the joke. The fantasy of what they did is the joke part... I think actual production would sort of sully the gimmick.


If they sell the cart I'll buy it!!!! But regardless, I hope they keep Quest permanent it's so awesome.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 1, 2012)

I so badly wish this was real...


----------



## zactar (Apr 1, 2012)

man, it's really amazing


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 2, 2012)

While we're on about Google's AF jokes...

Gmail Tap is real.  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.martynhaigh.googletap

Not officially by Google, and it doesn't let you compose messages, but it IS real.  I downloaded it and laughed so hard XD

Interesting to see the comments though... since it doesn't have an enter button, looks like you're screwed if you use a password lock and your screen locks on you.


----------



## smile72 (Apr 3, 2012)

It appears Google took Quest Mode down.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 3, 2012)

you can still access it


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 3, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Area 51


"The service wasn't very good- I sat at the table for almost two hours before ..." -


----------



## smile72 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Bladexdsl. I love quest mode it's so awesome.


----------

